# CPU Lüfter lässt sich über Speedfan nicht präzise steuern.



## Beware (10. Mai 2010)

*CPU Lüfter lässt sich über Speedfan nicht präzise steuern.*

Guten Tag zusammen.

Ich habe in meinem Rechner den Scythe Mugen Rev. B auf einem Asus M4A785TD-V Evo verbaut. Der Kühler erfüllt seinen Zweck auch ohne Probleme, nur gibt es Probleme, wenn ich den Lüfter über Speedfan runterregeln will.

Wenn ich den Lüfter auf die unten angegebenen Prozentwerte im Speedfan einstelle, läuft dieser leider nicht in der entsprechenden Geschwindigkeit.

100%-15% = ca. 1400 rpm
14%-11% = ca. 500 rpm
< 10% = ca. 300 rpm
Dazwischen gibt es nichts.

Ich bin etwas ratlos, wie ich da abhilfe schaffen kann, damit ich den Lüfter vernünftig im Desktopbetrieb regeln kann.

Die anderen 5 Gehäuselüfter laufen über eine externe Lüftersteuerung.


Grüße
Beware


----------



## Dr.Speed (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter lässt sich über Speedfan nicht präzise steuern.*

Ist der Lüfter über einen drei, oder 4 Pin Stecker angeschlossen?

Für mich sieht das nämlich aus, als ob das Mainboard über Spannung (drei Pin) regelt und nur einen 12 Volt-(100%-15%), 7 Volt-(14%-11%) und einen 5 Voltmodus (<10%) besitzt.

Spannungsangaben sind übrigens nur Schätzungen.


----------



## Beware (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter lässt sich über Speedfan nicht präzise steuern.*

Der verbaute Lüfter ist der original Scythe Mugen Lüfter, welcher über PWM, also einen 4 Pin Stecker, angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Dr.Speed (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter lässt sich über Speedfan nicht präzise steuern.*

Am Mainboard ist der Anschluss drei oder 4 Pin?

Auf Bildern im Internet ist er bloß drei Pin.


----------



## Beware (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter lässt sich über Speedfan nicht präzise steuern.*

4 Pin

Hier ein Bild, der Anschluss ist oben, neben den RAM Slots: Hartware.net - aktuelle Computer Hardware News und Reviews


----------



## Dr.Speed (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter lässt sich über Speedfan nicht präzise steuern.*

Hab mir jetzt mal von Asus die Bedienungsanleitung besorgt und jetzt auch den 4 Pin CPU-Lüfteranschluss gefunden. Der war scheinbar auf deinem Bild von der Befestigung des CPU Kühlers verdeckt.

Scheint wohl an Speedfan zu liegen. Ich würde, da man 4 Pin Lüfter auch an drei Pin Anschlüsse anschließen kann, einfach einen gehäuselüfter versuchen über Speedfan zu regeln und dafür den CPU Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen.


----------



## Beware (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter lässt sich über Speedfan nicht präzise steuern.*

Danke für deine Mühe.
Ich werde das heute nach Feierabend einmal probieren und mich dann wieder melden.


----------



## Dr.Speed (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter lässt sich über Speedfan nicht präzise steuern.*

Kein Thema, dafür sind wir doch da.


----------



## Beware (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter lässt sich über Speedfan nicht präzise steuern.*

So, ich hab das ganze mal durchprobiert.

Alter 3 Pin Lüfter an den 2. Lüfteranschluss des MB (3 Pin) -> Nicht regelbar, dauerhaft 100% Leistung.

Mugen an den 2. Lüfteranschluss des MB (3 Pin) -> Nicht regelbar, dauerhaft 100% Leistung.

Alter 3 Pin Lüfter an den PWM Anschluss des CPU Lüfters: Regelbar, allerdings nur in diesen "Stufen" wie beim Mugen.


----------



## esszett (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter lässt sich über Speedfan nicht präzise steuern.*

was sagt denn dein bios zum thema lueftersteuerung?
wenn ich die lueftersteuerung im bios meines boards (msi) nicht deaktiviere, kann ich die luefter nicht mit speedfan regeln...

gruSZ


----------



## Beware (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: CPU Lüfter lässt sich über Speedfan nicht präzise steuern.*

Eben mal nach geguckt. Q-Fan war deaktiviert.

Habs jetzt mal aktiviert und im Bios eingestellt, das der Lüfter bis 51° auf 50% Last läuft und sobald er wärmen wird auf 100% hoch dreht.
So läuft der Lüfter jetzt bei ca. 900 RPM, schön leiste, hälfte aber den CPU unter 40°

Ist zwar nicht das, was ich erreichen wollte, aber eine Lösung mit der ich Leben kann.

Trotzdem interessierst mich, wiso sich der Lüfter nicht richtig über Speedfan regeln lässt.


----------

